# the trusquat machine



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have just reached brawn nirvana and aquired a practically unused one!

anyone who`s read brawn knows how good theyre sposed to be 

it doesnt just go up and down but travels backwards to replicate a natural squatting ROM.

i now also have no excuses to train calves properly.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks a decent machine cal


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

still not as good as a bar and a squat rack though buddy. impressive piece of kit though kidder


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what can i say shane...

tried learning to squat, post fusion and am now into my 8 week of no training as a result.

if, i mean when i ifnally become able to train again i then have the dilemma do i try and SLDL.i couldnt prefusion without lots of pain..

its about finding the most productive way to train week in week out innit...

i have a rack and i teach all clients to squat, but theres some who`s flexibility is so awful or lack of co ordination is so apparent i need a machine..

i personally dont like legpress..

you`d be surprised how few people can trap bar deadlift (tbh i havent even tried a standard dead myself or tried teaching any one one yet)

so this, i hope is a wise move...

when i`m finaly sorted again i wont be doing anything i didnt do prefusion.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the owner of said trusquat is bulldozer if anyone remembers him..

he`s currently on a 10 week motorbike tour of africa!

lol he must be the only dude in morrocco who doesnt smoke...

i personally wouldnt fancy north africa right now tho..

bit volatile if you ask me..

so he better bloody well make it back now


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

hey cal,do you have any links to download brawn?.ive got beyond brawn 2nd edition but cant find brawn.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not online bud.. if it was i`d have it..


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

no probs mate.ill have to buy a copy should be worth the money


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it is


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ooooh babys here 

now to get it into inside the house somehow..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

at the mo she`s on her side with lube dripped all over her...

gotta take the fecker apart and get it over a 7ft i just had built as the base is wide for the hallway..

typically the last bit is seized up...

i did have a lil go outside with no weight and it seems quite nice to use..it isnt just an up and down movement theres front to back too to replicate real life..

yeah i`ll put a pic up when she`s "wiped down"...

its gonna defo ruin the feng shui of my gym and its a big fnunny shape lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

n it felt great on my back, so i may try squatting one last time..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nope one of the bushes was seized to fcuk..

indoors and in gym now and seems twice as big..

its a monster and the place i`d set aside for it means the loading pin is against the wall..

bit of a sh1t that lol

tbh its going to take a bit of getting used to, foot position etc cos its easy to hack squat with it by mistake and feel stress on your knees quite soon..

soon as ive wiped her off i`ll put a pic up..


----------

